# BIG FAT Greek Garlic Chicken



## mish (Feb 9, 2005)

I came across these two that grabbed my attention.  While they are not TNT, wanted to share them with the good folks here. Think there are some great ideas here for perhaps combining the two. (Wouldn't this be nice with a recipe I think I saw called a Sicilian Martini - made with garlic?Did notice some olives stuffed w feta or garlic in my travels too.) See what ya think.

Great Garlic Chicken    
by David Gregory of Dunellon, Florida, an organic gardener for 40 years 

1 chicken, cut up into the usual parts
(reminded me of Casablanca -- round up the usual suspects)
Peeled garlic cloves, I use 1 head for a 1/2 of chicken
Greek seasonings (Cavenders All Pupose is a good choice) 
Salt & pepper; use your discretion on the salt
Garlic powder
Olive oil, light, don't waste the good stuff
Rosemary & oregano; fresh is best but dried is O.K.
Cherry tomatoes & olives, black or green
Potatoes
Roasting pan; size depends on how many you have to feed, pan should be about 3 inches high on the sides

Place the chicken in a large bowl, pour in a bunch of olive oil, add Greek seasonings, salt, pepper, garlic powder, rosemary and oregano, toss to coat, add seasonings again, (no salt), toss again and put in the fridge for at least 1 hour. Place chicken in roaster shaking off excess olive oil, save the oil in the bowl, your gonna need it later.

Place roaster in a 350 degree. oven for 1/2 hour. Place peeled garlic cloves in a large piece of foil, drizzle with a little olive oil, wrap tight and place in oven with chicken

While chicken is cooking, cut large wedges of potatoes and add to the leftover olive oil in the bowl, coat with seasonings if there is not much left in the bowl, add to roasting pan with the chicken; while you have the pan out, turn the chicken

Cook another 1/2 Hour at 350 degrees, turn chicken & potatoes again, careful not to break the skin, return to oven and turn heat to 400 degrees, check your garlic every so often; do not burn it. Keep checking the chicken & potatoes and turning so all are brown & crispy

After all are done add the cherry tomatoes and olives; shake pan to coat them and cook for an additional 5-10 minutes; you want them heated but not mushy

Remove roasted garlic from oven. Place chicken on a platter with potatoes, tomatoes, olives and roasted garlic. While eating the chicken, spread a piece of garlic on it. Good stuff, dont worry about the olive oil, it's good fer ya, as we say in the South here. Tastes so good it'll make your tongue jump out yer face and slap ya'll on the back it's so good. Enjoy!

----------

Sun-dried Tomato and Kalamata Olive Chicken
Servings: 4
10 sun-dried tomato halves -- chopped
1/4 cup  boiling water
4 boneless -- skinless chicken breast halves (about 4 ounces EACH)
1 teaspoon  dried oregano -- crumbled
12 pitted kalamata olives -- finely chopped
1/4 cup  finely snipped fresh parsley
1/8 teaspoon  crushed red pepper flakes
1 ounce feta cheese -- crumbled
1/8 teaspoon  salt
2 teaspoons olive oil (extra-virgin preferred)

In a small bowl, stir together sun-dried tomatoes and water. Let stand 10 minutes. Drain. Return tomatoes to bowl. Meanwhile, discard all visible fat from chicken. Put chicken between 2 pieces of plastic wrap. Using a tortilla press, the smooth side of a meat mallet or a rolling pin, flatten chicken to 1/4-inch thickness, being careful not to tear meat. Sprinkle 1/2 teaspoon oregano over chicken.

Stir olives, parsley, remaining 1/2 teaspoon oregano and red pepper flakes into tomatoes. Gently fold in feta. Heat a 10-inch nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Cook chicken 3 minutes. Turn over and cook 3 minutes, or until no longer pink in center. Remove from heat.    Sprinkle salt over chicken.

To serve, put a piece of chicken on each plate. Top each serving with 1/4 cup tomato mixture. Drizzle each serving with 1/2 teaspoon oil.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2005)

thanks mish, they look good...


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 10, 2005)

I live near Dunnellon. I don't suppose this guy ever sells any of his vegetables??
These recipes look great.


----------



## mish (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks lyndalou.


----------

